# bittorrent really slow all of the sudden, idealess

## maserding

Yesterday I was downloading torrents just fine, then all of the sudden everything stopped. I can connect to the tracker, and the tracker says that I am connectable to. Yet, no one is connecting to me, and my client is not connecting to anyone. I can't even see what pieces of the file people have, etc. Sometimes though, I am able to connect to 1 or 2 peers, but only at 1k/s

The thing is, I just got a new ISP yesterday. I was concerned maybe somehow they blocked my torrent access already, but I have used all different ports, and checked manually to see if the ports are connectable to, and they are. I even got my IP changed. Not only that, I checked to make sure they weren't throttling the ports, and they are not.

I have tried downloading from several other trackers now, and it appears none of them work either. So I am thinking it is my ISP. I am dumbfounded though, because the ports I am using are not being blocked, I have manually checked them. So how could they be doing anything?

Does anyone else have ideas or suggestions?

----------

## Gherald

Are you sure you aren't somehow firewalled (the "modem"?)

I suppose they could be packet filtering, but that seems unlikely...

----------

## maserding

Thanks for the response.

Definately not firewalled. The internet is T1 access, not cable or DSL, so there is no modem. Also, like I said, I checked to make sure the ports were open by using netcat from a remote host.

Any other ideas?

----------

## maserding

Does anyone know of what data looks like that is sent between torrent clients? I want to see somehow if my ISP is blocking only bittorrent traffic on ports, since I am able to send regular traffic on the ports just fine.

So if anyone knows of specific stuff in the headers for bittorrent data or anything else that sets it apart from normal data, that would be great.

----------

## Gherald

Hmm, I think ethereal can identify bittorent traffic.  But I don't think this will help you.  More interesting would be to know how well edonkey and gnutella work.

----------

## maserding

I have very odd netstat output, alot of the connections are stuck at FYN wait, what does that mean? Here is the output

```

bash-2.05b$ netstat 

Active Internet connections (w/o servers)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State      

tcp        0      0 heisenberg.diginux:4000 dsl-kpogw4d65.dial:3050 SYN_RECV    

tcp        0      0 heisenberg.diginux:4000 195.112.43.111:2618     SYN_RECV    

tcp        0      0 heisenberg.diginux:4000 82-38-169-230.cabl:2019 SYN_RECV    

tcp        0      0 heisenberg.diginux:4000 c-649072d5.024-201:1973 SYN_RECV    

tcp        0      0 heisenberg.diginux:4000 82-37-29-26.cable.:3190 SYN_RECV    

tcp        0      0 heisenberg.diginux:4000 c-649072d5.024-201:1973 SYN_RECV    

tcp        0      0 heisenberg.diginux:4000 82-37-29-26.cable.:3190 SYN_RECV    

tcp        0      0 heisenberg.diginux:4000 user18.100.udn.pl:3261  SYN_RECV    

tcp        0      0 heisenberg.diginux:4000 Toronto-HSE-ppp37:41309 SYN_RECV    

tcp        0      0 heisenberg.diginux:4000 80-192-6-227.cable:3836 SYN_RECV    

tcp        0      0 heisenberg.diginux:4000 80-89-33-130.netwo:2807 SYN_RECV    

tcp        0      0 heisenberg.diginux:4000 c-24-12-215-215.hs:1659 SYN_RECV    

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 ip54503122.speed.:29864 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 client-82-12-245-1:2506 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0    155 heisenberg.diginux:4000 cpe-65-185-35-250:54324 ESTABLISHED 

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 6532141hfc196.tamp:3837 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 65.182.65.240:3475      FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 1-1-3-47a.rny.sth:60006 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        1     69 heisenberg.diginu:42595 66.250.47.34:4661       CLOSING     

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 S0106004854d21b66.:1770 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 host-84-9-85-167.b:3631 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0     68 heisenberg.diginu:42791 68.187.46.139.ts46:6882 ESTABLISHED 

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 ip68-107-60-224.sd:3171 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 h146n2fls31o862.te:4173 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0     76 heisenberg.diginu:42098 80-192-6-227.cabl:16858 ESTABLISHED 

tcp        0      0 heisenberg.diginux:4000 69-161-99-70.bflon:1647 FIN_WAIT2   

tcp        0     76 heisenberg.diginu:41913 80.178.103.2.adsl:50000 ESTABLISHED 

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 nc-65-40-83-35.dy:19187 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 nc-65-40-83-35.dy:19187 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 aic106.internetdsl:3395 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0     76 heisenberg.diginux:4000 c211-30-6-217.artr:2645 ESTABLISHED 

tcp        0      0 heisenberg.diginux:4000 192.168.0.2:42881       TIME_WAIT   

tcp        0     72 heisenberg.diginu:42422 58.64.125.59:49159      ESTABLISHED 

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 CPE0012170dd478-C:mysql FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0    272 heisenberg.diginux:4000 entr.100-38.Wiel-w:1151 ESTABLISHED 

tcp        0     68 heisenberg.diginu:42798 ip68-13-242-169.o:42666 ESTABLISHED 

tcp        0     80 heisenberg.diginu:41766 1-1-6-45a.asp.sth:23002 ESTABLISHED 

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 85.195.5.7:4203         FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0     68 heisenberg.diginu:42795 82-40-98-231.cabl:50000 ESTABLISHED 

tcp        1     69 heisenberg.diginu:42708 66.250.47.35:4661       CLOSING     

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 host81-156-255-143:1785 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 x1-6-00-02-b3-9a-1:1782 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 85.195.5.7:4203         FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0     68 heisenberg.diginu:42795 82-40-98-231.cabl:50000 ESTABLISHED 

tcp        1     69 heisenberg.diginu:42708 66.250.47.35:4661       CLOSING     

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 host81-156-255-143:1785 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 x1-6-00-02-b3-9a-1:1782 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 rrcs-67-78-183-94.:1933 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 ip68-226-141-179.:61961 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 c-67-164-41-203.hs:4883 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 80-28-173-169.adsl:3214 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        1    346 heisenberg.diginu:42454 69-169-82-114.vnny:6346 CLOSING     

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginu:42855 c-67-177-95-208.h:49152 SYN_SENT    

tcp        0     80 heisenberg.diginu:41729 CPE00112fca0be7-C:10000 ESTABLISHED 

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 203-206-25-92.dyn:34594 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0     76 heisenberg.diginu:42084 81-231-247-201-no:26212 ESTABLISHED 

tcp        0     76 heisenberg.diginu:42208 c-66-176-222-127.:23315 ESTABLISHED 

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 adsl-28-221.cytane:3519 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 host81-151-57-101:50402 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 hsdbrg64-110-214-:30440 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginu:42820 pcp09266000pcs.ar:43457 SYN_SENT    

tcp        0     68 heisenberg.diginu:42865 adsl-18-150-28.int:4569 ESTABLISHED 

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 host217-44-41-160.:3187 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0     84 heisenberg.diginu:41478 80-192-12-64.cabl:53000 ESTABLISHED 

tcp        0      0 heisenberg.diginux:4000 port-212-202-40-12:4466 ESTABLISHED 

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 68-190-252-191.rc-:4970 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        1    345 heisenberg.diginu:42652 82-41-216-58.cable:6346 CLOSING     

tcp        0     92 heisenberg.diginu:41102 blk-137-104-98.eas:3012 ESTABLISHED 

tcp        0    170 heisenberg.diginu:42806 66.36.229.17:www        FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0     96 heisenberg.diginu:40881 BSN-210-251-124.d:29165 ESTABLISHED 

tcp        0     68 heisenberg.diginu:tcp        0      0 heisenberg.diginux:4000 99.225.100-84.rev.:3086 FIN_WAIT2   

tcp        0    170 heisenberg.diginu:42883 66.36.229.17:www        FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        1    343 heisenberg.diginu:42625 c-24-3-56-54.hsd1.:6348 CLOSING     

tcp        1    346 heisenberg.diginu:42699 63-229-86-199.phnx:6346 CLOSING     

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 193.2.51.10:4755        FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 router.jmdi.pl:4369     FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 router.jmdi.pl:4369     FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 DSL217-132-187-18:45972 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginu:42783 142-217-6-208.tel:38000 SYN_SENT    

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 c83-249-99-205.bre:1792 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0     68 heisenberg.diginu:42831 dsl-207-112-56-209:6881 ESTABLISHED 

tcp        0     94 heisenberg.diginux:4000 d54C2DAEA.access.:61858 ESTABLISHED 

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 HSE-Ottawa-ppp3494:2927 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 goddxx2.xs4all.nl:22649 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 c-24-11-248-115.hs:1071 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 1-1-3-20a.vta.sth.:3109 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0     84 heisenberg.diginux:4000 85.197.136.236:1457     ESTABLISHED 

tcp        1     69 heisenberg.diginu:42790 62.241.53.17:4242       CLOSING     

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 cpe-212-18-59-3.c:64581 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 eoe250.neoplus.ads:1770 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 eoe250.neoplus.ads:1770 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginu:42813 64-17-67-97.mn.wa:52724 SYN_SENT    

tcp        0     84 heisenberg.diginu:41373 pool-71-112-80-175:8561 ESTABLISHED 

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 adsl-68-77-49-69.:60310 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 spc1-lewi6-4-0-cus:4105 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      0 heisenberg.diginux:4000 81-86-232-183.dsl:62617 ESTABLISHED 

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 ls-s6-183.ls.luc.e:2206 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0     72 heisenberg.diginu:42448 CPE000c76555b00-CM0:www ESTABLISHED 

tcp        0     72 heisenberg.diginu:42469 220-253-115-28.VI:40662 ESTABLISHED 

tcp        0     72 heisenberg.diginu:42540 h11n1fls301o1043.:56200 ESTABLISHED 

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 ti300720a080-5110.:2296 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 S0106004854d21b66.:1775 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 81-86-241-128.dsl.:4086 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 68.187.46.139.ts46:4303 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 1-1-4-39a.sto.sth.:4715 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        1    345 heisenberg.diginu:42717 YahooBB21901708601:6346 CLOSING     

tcp        0     76 heisenberg.diginu:42056 asx170.neoplus.ads:6881 ESTABLISHED 

tcp        0     90 heisenberg.diginux:4000 BSN-250-60-246.dsl:1953 ESTABLISHED 

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 1-1-5-48a.gtd.gbg:65031 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 c-d4efe253.184-3-6:1992 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 203-59-168-120.per:3397 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 c212205.adsl.hanse:3823 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 222-152-245-42.jet:3753 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0     92 heisenberg.diginu:41111 dynamic-62-56-46-1:6881 ESTABLISHED 

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 1-2-5-5a.f.sth.bos:4634 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 cbh248.neoplus.ads:3165 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 1-2-4-5a.gmt.gbg.b:4499 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 www.noveed.co.uk:1211   FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 client-82-2-93-99.:4305 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 pool-141-154-33-2:62099 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 c-248970d5.08-4-67:2224 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 host81-159-125-17.:3102 FIN_WAIT1   

tcp        0      1 heisenberg.diginux:4000 dsl-201-129-103-3.:4744 FIN_WAIT1   

```

----------

## evoweiss

Hi,

I don't know what your problem is, but I thought I'd bump this thread as I am experiencing something similar. The change seemed to come from nowhere. I've tried using qtorrent, bittorrent (btdownloadgui.py and btdownloadcurses.py), and the equivalent via bittornado. Even torrents that have a lot of activity seem to be going slowly.

Not sure what other information I can provide.

Best,

Alex

----------

## evoweiss

Hi,

An update on my woes, forwarding 6881-6889 via my Zywall router didn't seem to do the trick. I'm really clueless here.

Might Comcast be blocking those ports?

Alex

----------

## evoweiss

 *evoweiss wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> An update on my woes, forwarding 6881-6889 via my Zywall router didn't seem to do the trick. I'm really clueless here.
> 
> Might Comcast be blocking those ports?
> ...

 

Hi, solved the problem on my end by opening up 6881-6999 which is the range of ports used by newer versions of bittorrent. Hope this works for you.

Alex

----------

## Bill Cosby

 *evoweiss wrote:*   

> Hi, solved the problem on my end by opening up 6881-6999 which is the range of ports used by newer versions of bittorrent. Hope this works for you.
> 
> Alex

 

Hi, I am experiencing the same problem now, very slow downloads, all of a sudden.

I am behind a router, but it is one from my university, I don't think I can do much with it, it worked before though.

Well I am using BitTorrent and I tried the following in my ui_config

```
minport = 6881

maxport = 6999 #was at 6886
```

interessting is this

```
forwarded_port = 0
```

is this of any use?

Maybe I need to wait a little longer, was kinda impatient  :Razz: , still strange though don't think this was my solution, so any other advice for me?

Thanks in advance

Bill

----------

## evoweiss

Hi,

I didn't have to make any changes to my bittorrent programs (qtorrent or btdownloadcurses.py), so it might be the router. I am having other problems now which are driving me insane though, but they have nothing to do with bittorrent (just the obnoxious nature of the ISP.)

Alex

 *Bill Cosby wrote:*   

>  *evoweiss wrote:*   Hi, solved the problem on my end by opening up 6881-6999 which is the range of ports used by newer versions of bittorrent. Hope this works for you.
> 
> Alex 
> 
> Hi, I am experiencing the same problem now, very slow downloads, all of a sudden.
> ...

 

----------

## Bill Cosby

Well, well I know the problem, it's this tiny box from hell http://www.ipoque.com/ .

I will change providers now  :Razz: 

Thanks anyways, have anice day

Bill

----------

## evoweiss

Hi,

 *Bill Cosby wrote:*   

> Well, well I know the problem, it's this tiny box from hell http://www.ipoque.com/ .
> 
> I will change providers now 
> 
> Thanks anyways, have anice day
> ...

 

Well, good luck in finding an ISP that works for you. My ISP was taken over by large company. They don't seem to have a problem with p2p, but their service is far less reliable. I'm only living here for another 2 months, so I will see whether I can come up with a quick temporary fix (then it's a matter of finding a good ISP in the UK!)

Alex

----------

## nadir-san

Im having the same issues, bt went really slow suddenly.

And Ideas???

netstat looks perfect , same results when no firewall.

a kernel issue maybe

----------

## evoweiss

Nadir-san,

 *nadir-san wrote:*   

> Im having the same issues, bt went really slow suddenly.
> 
> And Ideas???
> 
> netstat looks perfect , same results when no firewall.
> ...

 

I don't think it's the kernel. I didn't change the kernel, but my ISP had changed. My bittorrent performance is still not as good as what it once was, though I can't figure out why. It just seems less stable (not as likely to maintain high speed transfers for as long as it used to.)

Best,

Alex

----------

